# New to shooting bow and bow hunting?



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Watch this video series and you will learn a lot. I am.

https://www.seansoutdooradventures.com/videos/

I f you do enjoy these videos and I think you will, please do donate to Sean's work as I did!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I watched a little of 1 video, my advice if you want to be successful bow hunting in E Tex get you a Summit tree climber (i own 3) and get HIGH, forget ANY ladder stand PERIOD. If you use a feeder set it E or W of stand loca then make a noticeable pile at known distance, NEVER N or S..then shoot the first deer that sticks its head in the pile. Don't matter if its a B&C buck or a fawn with milk on its breath. The #1 thing you NEED to remember is that you're in E TEXAS and IMO hunting a smarter deer than you will find most anywhere else in Texas.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Forgot to add.......take all pins except 1 off your bow 
No need for confusion


----------

